# Az oldal a hétvégén (14-15 között) frissül, ill. nem lesz elérhető - BLOGolóknak FONTOS



## goyo (2020 November 8)

Kedves CH Tagok,

*Várhatóan a hétvégén (Nov. 14-15 között) frissítünk egy modernebb felületre/rendszerre. 
Az időpont nem végleges, ha változna, pár nappal előtte jelezzük.*

Miért?
A jelenlegi fórummotort már nem frissítik pár éve és bár a szoftver biztonságos, kiállta az idők próbáját, a programozási nyelvek azon verziói, amelyekre a szoftver épült már nem biztonságosak és nem is frissíthetőek a meglévő szoftverrel/rendszerrel. A korábbi leállások, vagy kereső "kikapcsolások" egy része is ennek volt köszönhető.

Mikor és mennyi időre áll le a CH? 
Várhatóan az elkövetkező szombat és vasárnap. *Körülbelül 2 napig tarthat a frissítés, ez idő alatt a fórum le lesz zárva*. A CH nagy oldal, sok üzenettel, taggal stb.; nehéz megjósolni pontosan mennyi ideig tart majd, ill. menet közben nem lépnek e fel váratlan hibák, "meglepetések".

Miért fontos ez nekem?
Azoknak a legfontosabb, akik jelenleg Blogokat írnak ill. azokhoz szólnak hozzá.
Az oldal több különálló szoftver/komponens összessége és míg a többi komponens frissíthető, vagy migrálható, a blog komponens írója, nem frissíti a szoftvert (eltűnt) és a jelen állás szerint *nem lehet migrálni a blogadatokat*. *A Blog-ot a jelen formájában kénytelenek leszünk megszüntetni.*

Ez nem jelenti azt, hogy idővel nem lesz új blog felület, azt viszont igen, hogy bár a meglévő blogok el lesznek mentve, nem lehet majd hozzáférni, olvasni stb.

*Kérünk mindenkit, akinek "fontos" a blogja, az elkövetkező napokban mentse el magának a fontos írásait/bejegyzéseit.*

A frissítéssel járó előnyök, hátrányok

Az oldal nem lesz gyorsabb, azonban jobban olvasható, modernebb, mobil eszközökön - vagy épp TV-n stb. - is jobban viselkedő felületet kap.
A funkciók egy részét egyszerűbb lesz használni és több hasznos lehetőséggel bővül; az editor/szerkesztőfelület szintén felhasználóbarátabbá válik.
Az oldal kinézete megváltozik, új külsőt kap és választani lehet a megszokott világos alapon sötét betűk és a mostanság divatos teljesen sötét alapon világos betűk felülete között (utóbbi, sokak szerint hosszú távon jobban óvhja a képernyőt nézők szemét).
Az üzemeltetés szempontjából a legfontosabb – bár szemmel ez sohasem látható – az alaprendszer az eddigieknél is biztonságosabbá ill. frissíthetővé válik.
*Előre is köszönjük a türelmeteket ill. megértéseteket! *

.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 November 9)

*Blogolók figyelem!
Kérjük olvassátok el a témanyitó bejegyzést alaposan!*


----------



## Melitta (2020 November 10)

Remenykedek a blogolo tagjaink olvastak az uzeneteinket, mert semmi reagalast nem olvasok.
Fontosnak tartott blogokat le kell menteni , ill. a forumba sok sok temaba el lehet helyezni vagy nyitni ujat, az erdeklodes latogatottsag valtozatlanul folytathato immar a forum topicokba.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 November 12)

*Blogot írsz, olvasol? Akkor mindenképpen vonatkozik Rád és Mindnyájunkra. *
*Olvassuk el a témanyitó bejegyzést, alaposan.*
*Miért? *
*Azért mert fontos, tudj róla. *
*Írásaidat mentsd el, témába vágó írásaidat helyezd el - a téma szerinti - topicokban.*


----------



## ladysla (2020 November 13)

.


----------



## goyo (2020 November 15)

*Kedves CH Tagok, Látogatók,

"Alap állapotban" elindultunk. *

*Arra fókuszáltunk, hogy az oldal legtöbbet használt részei működjenek és minél előbb lehessen ismét beszélgetni, megosztani.*

Az elkövetkező hetekben *jönnek még új változások ill. visszatérnek régebbi megújult funkciók*, visszakerülnek "dobozok" stb. *<- utóbbiakhoz még türelmeteket kérjük és további jó fórumozást kívánunk! *
.


----------



## CUKRI (2020 November 15)

Köszönjük!


----------



## CasaLoma (2020 November 15)

Hááááát, elég idegen még az új felület, de majd megszokjuk!


----------



## GySanko (2020 November 15)

Nagyon kellemes az új megjelenés.


----------



## Katica666 (2020 November 15)

Sziasztok! Nekem bizonyos oldalak ilyen nagyon furán néznek ki:


----------



## Katica666 (2020 November 15)

Bocsi, kissé nagy lett a kép!
Más oldalakon meg egy széles, függőleges sáv takarja ki a tartalom egy részét! 
Mi lehet ezeknek az oka? Esetleg tudjátok? Köszi


----------



## Csillagözön (2020 November 15)

Szeretném menteni a blogomat. Hogy tegyem?


----------



## goyo (2020 November 15)

Csillagözön írta:


> Szeretném menteni a blogomat. Hogy tegyem?



1 heted volt ra, immar sajnos sehogy

Tavalyrol, az Archive.org-nak van backupja; ott esetleg meg talalhatsz valamit tobb mint 1 evvel ezelottrol: https://web.archive.org/web/20190409085225/https://canadahun.com/blogok/


----------



## ladysla (2020 November 15)

Csillagözön írta:


> Szeretném menteni a blogomat. Hogy tegyem?


Majd' egy héten át ott volt a nyitó oldalon a tájékoztató, benne az infóval, hogy a blogok e költözés után már nem lesznek elérhetők, mert nem migrálhatók.


----------



## goyo (2020 November 15)

Katica666 írta:


> Sziasztok! Nekem bizonyos oldalak ilyen nagyon furán néznek ki:



Kedves @Katica666

Tobb eves (nem biztonsagos) Firefox-ot hasznalsz es cache-bol hozza elo a regi es uj oldal kevereket:

*Frissitheted mostanira ide kattintva es rendben lesz.*

*.*


----------



## goyo (2020 November 16)

Katica666 írta:


> Sziasztok! Nekem bizonyos oldalak ilyen nagyon furán néznek ki:



Megkerestem az idezett oldalt; en alabb szinten Firefox-ot hasznalok, csak sotet alapon (ill. a fenti ikonokat/konyvjelzoket egy sorba mozgattam);
Nagyjabol igy kellene kineznie egy mostani Firefox-on:


----------



## Katica666 (2020 November 16)

goyo írta:


> Kedves @Katica666
> 
> Tobb eves (nem biztonsagos) Firefox-ot hasznalsz es cache-bol hozza elo a regi es uj oldal kevereket:
> 
> ...


Köszönöm a válaszod! Nekem sajnos még Vista-m van és ahhoz a Firefox nem készít már új frissítést!


----------



## goyo (2020 November 16)

Katica666 írta:


> Köszönöm a válaszod! Nekem sajnos még Vista-m van és ahhoz a Firefox nem készít már új frissítést!


Kedves @Katica666

Nem probléma, sokan készítenek Vista-hoz (biztonságosabb, mai kódokkal):

*Pale Moon* - ez Firefox alapú - hozzá magyar nyelv és helyesírásellenörző; ill. magyar nyelvre váltó (mindhármat le kell töltened, ha teljesen magyar nyelvűt szeretnél)
*Opera* - Chrome alapú (ez, vagy az alábbi *javasolt *öregebb gépeknél)
*Maxthon* - *Javasolt *mert gyors (ha nem gond, hogy kinai programozók)
*UR Browser*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 16)

CasaLoma írta:


> Hááááát, elég idegen még az új felület, de majd megszokjuk!


És visszakívánunk funkciókat mint mindig mikor fórummotort cserélnek.
Még a 2007 -i érkezett állapotomnál is voltak.Olyan jó funkció mi romlott.(És most is hiányzik)
Most is találok előzőhöz is minek hiánya rontja a változtatáskor esengve remélt javulást.
Soha egy változtatás sem hoz csak jót.A hibákat (a lassulást) meg szokta tartani.
Lehet hogy 1 év múlva jön el.De mindig eljön


----------



## deciso (2020 November 16)

goyo írta:


> *Pale Moon* - ez Firefox alapú - hozzá magyar nyelv és helyesírásellenörző; ill. magyar nyelvre váltó (mindhármat le kell töltened, ha teljesen magyar nyelvűt szeretnél)


Köszönöm gyakorlati közreműködésed is.


----------



## goyo (2020 November 16)

deciso írta:


> És visszakívánunk funkciókat mint mindig mikor fórummotort cserélnek.
> Még a 2007 -i érkezett állapotomnál is voltak.Olyan jó funkció mi romlott.(És most is hiányzik)
> Most is találok előzőhöz is minek hiánya rontja a változtatáskor esengve remélt javulást.
> Soha egy változtatás sem hoz csak jót.A hibákat (a lassulást) meg szokta tartani.
> Lehet hogy 1 év múlva jön el.De mindig eljön



Kedves @deciso

9 mondatot írtál 1 konkrét probléma nélkül. Ezért kijár egy (1) ★

*Felsorolnád azokat a FÓRUM funkciókat amelyek a 2007.-i állapotnál is voltak és most nincsenek, ill. az összes többit amire panaszkodsz?*

Mielőtt megtennéd; felhívnám a figyelmed; hogy a 2007-es (vBulletin) fórum, de a CH elődjét is 1997-ben (Ultimate Bulletin Board) is én fordítottam A-tól Z-ig, ill. egészítettem ki újabb funkciókkal.
Tudom, nagy arcúnak tűnik, de 30+ év fórumkészítés és futtatás után, ez már nem fog változni.


.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 16)

goyo írta:


> Felsorolnád azokat a FÓRUM funkciókat amelyek a 2007.-i állapotnál is voltak és most nincsenek, ill. az összes többit amire panaszkodsz?


Gondoltam hogy ezt a magas labdát le fogod ütni.
Már akkor akartam írni nem emlékszem.Ezért nincs felsorolás.
Amire emlékszem tulajdonság: privát leveleket mappákba gyűjthették.
A profil oldalakhoz képeket csatolhattak. Létezett profil oldali kép.
Aztán a lassulást a csilivili túlterjeszkedő képekre fogták.
És betiltották.
Fórum funkciókra nem emlékszem.Az áttekinthetősége jobbnak tűnt(bár kevesebb al-fórum volt)Ezért is gondolom.
Például most videósból van több tucat.
Jó rendben ha 9 mondatból 1 konkrétumot se mondtam.Érzést akartam átadni nem hibalistát.
Úgyse tudnál azzal se mit kezdeni.
Hibalista összefésülése nem lehetséges hisz nem egy a gyártója a fórumtoroknak És igen: vBulletin volt
És igen lehetne funkciókat módosítani írod: "A-tól Z-ig, ill. egészítettem ki újabb funkciókkal."
Nem tudom érdemes-e az említett profiloldali képek miatt.
Inkább az al-fórumok sokasága teszi átláthatatlanná.
A mostanihoz mondanám:Nem működik a *minden követett téma*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 16)

Ha már tényleg itt vagy olvasni Goyo.
Kérdezek az új működésről:



Mi ez az új funkció a nick változtatás?
Eddig úgy volt azt az egyet nem lehet mert a névhez van hozzá rendelve, minden taghoz tartozó "nyilvántartás"
Ha egy már létező másik tag nevére változtat. mi történik?
Vagy esetleg már nem létező tag nevére pl volt Afca.
Üzenetei még biztos léteznek.
Igen kavarodást okozhatna


----------



## goyo (2020 November 16)

deciso írta:


> Amire emlékszem tulajdonság: privát leveleket mappákba gyűjthették.



Rosszul emlékszel;
a vBulletinnek akkor sem volt, és a mai napig *nincs ilyen funkciója*.
2007-ben vBulletin alatt voltunk.
(A jelenlegi fórumot a vBulletin eredeti írói írták; a jelenlegi fórum nem igazán "fórummotor csere" ahogy írtad; abban az értelemben; hogy *ez pontosan ugyanaz a fórum amin eddig voltunk, csak az újabb verziója*, több, modernebb funkcióval).



deciso írta:


> A profil oldalakhoz képeket csatolhattak. Létezett profil oldali kép.



Rosszul emlékszel;
A CanadaHun 3 fórummotort használt: Phpbb-vel indult, majd vBulletin, majd Xenforo. Egyiknél sem volt - és most sincs - profil oldali külön kép.

Én futtattam több olyan régi fórumot amin volt profil oldali kép; de az nem a CanadaHun volt.
Pl.-ul a Dumcsi.com-on volt ilyen, de az Invision Power Board alapú volt.



deciso írta:


> Aztán a lassulást a csilivili túlterjeszkedő képekre fogták.
> És betiltották.



Rosszul emlékszel;
Még csak hasonló sem történt (nem voltak profilképek; bátran böngészd az archive.org-ot). Ugye tudod, hogy amikor azt írod "valamire fogták", 2 emberről beszélsz, Melittáról és rólam?

*A lassulás - kivétel nélkül - 2 dolog következménye:
1. Egyre több regisztrált tag, egyre több hozzászólás, egyre több csatolás. Minél nagyobb egy fórum annál lassabb; ha nem tudsz alá rakni egyre komolyabb hardver(eke)t, vagy pl. betellik a HDD/SSD.
2. Kevés pénz mindezt kiszolgáló szerverre.

Annyira szeretném; ha picit jobban értenél az informatikához/programozási nyelvekhez/hardverhez stb.
Akkor; nem tudnál leírni - más témákban egyébként jó/hasznos hozzászólásokkal - egy ilyen "régen minden jobb volt" nyavalygást.*

Csak a rend kedvéért:
*15+ éve egy átlagos oldal legenerálása a szervernek (jóval kisebb fórumnál) 3-4 másodpercig tartott. Most 1 másodperc alatt van.
Ez akkor nem tűnt fel, mert az internet eleve lassú, vagy adott esetben telefonos/modemes kapcsolatnál az villámgyorsnak számított.*

Nagyon nehéz összehasonlítani bármi maival, hiszen ajax funkció sem létezett.

*A hozzászólás menete akkor ez volt:*

1. Új hozzászólás gomb megnyomása
2. Betöltődik a teljes oldalas szerkesztő felület (pár másodperc)
3. Megírod a hozzászólásodat esetleg csatolsz (utóbbira külön ablak pattan fel, azon belül megint meg kell nyomnod a csatolás gombot; nem tudsz egyből fájlt tallózni) - majd megnyomod az elküld gombot
4. Új oldal töltődik be: a hozzászólásod elküldése folyamatban kiírással (jó pár másodperc)
5. Ismét betöltődik az oldal immár a hozzászólásoddal (először betöltődik, majd leugrik a hozzászólásodhoz - jó pár másodperc)

A hozzászólás menete ma a 3. pont; de az is gyorsabban. *Ha sokat fórumozol havonta napokkal hosszabbodik az életed mintha pl.-ul 15 évvel ezelőtt lennénk.*



deciso írta:


> Nem működik a *minden követett téma*



Nem tudom PONTOSAN melyik funkciót említed; de ha küldesz pontos példát (képernyőmentést stb.) természetesen megnézem.


.


----------



## goyo (2020 November 16)

A sebességről még:

A CH-t annyi rosszakaró ill. ügyvédi iroda üldözte már; hogy minimum 6-7-szer volt KÉNYTELEN költözni. Most sem az EU-ból szolgáltat; ez nyilván nem véletlen.

Az, hogy tőled még ilyen messziről is ennyire gyors az kisebb csoda 

.


----------



## dleeway (2020 November 16)

Köszönöm Nektek adminoknak ezt a kitartó munkát, amelyet íly sok ideig, néha lelkesen, máskor le/megtörve, de végeztetek, nem (nagyon) törődve / átlépve a sok kellemetlenkedő hozzáaszóláson, minden nap újult erővel folytattátok ezt a "hálás" munkát, hogy nekünk, végfelhasználóknak jó, egyszerűbb legyen ez az életünk. Megkérném azon fórumozó társaimat, akiknek nem tetszik szinte semmi, hogy próbáljon beállni a Helyükbe, legalább egy hétre, végezze el a munkájukat, tűrje el a többi kötözködését, fektessen energiát a magyarázatok írásába (ahelyett, hogy az ismert problémák kijavítására, az újak felismerésére fordítaná), majd utána beszélünk.
Még egyszer köszönet, kérlek tartsatok ki, hogy nekünk jó legyen. Nagyszerű munkát végeztetek / végeztek, ne engedjétek, hogy egyesek (rosszakaróak????) megtörjenek, abbahagyásra késztessenek.
KÖSZÖNÖM.


----------



## Ayama (2020 November 17)

Sziasztok! Teljesen egyetértek az előttem szólóval! Köszönjük a sok munkát!
Nekem tetszik az új kinézet, és hagy jegyezzem meg: nagyon örülök a változásnak. Pl telefonról most sokkal kezelhetőbb az oldal.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 17)

goyo írta:


> *minden követett téma*
> 
> Nem tudom PONTOSAN melyik funkciót említed; de ha küldesz pontos példát (képernyőmentést stb.) természetesen megnézem.


Két féle téma követés lista megnevezést láttam az előzőnél:
Minden követett téma és olvasatlan követett témák
Most pedig már megtaláltam ezt:


https://canadahun.com/kovetett/threads




Még egyelőre nincs meg Olvasatlan követett témák


goyo írta:


> de ha küldesz pontos példát (képernyőmentést stb.) természetesen megnézem.


A képernyőmentést a múlt heti állapotról hogyan tudnék küldeni?
Ha még mindig nem érthető, hagyjuk majd előkerül az is.
És előkerült más formában(még nem vagyok biztos hogy ugyanolyan egyszerű egy kattintással elő jövő-e)
De részlegesen ez is megteszi:


----------



## deciso (2020 November 17)

Még egyszer köszönet, kérlek tartsatok ki, hogy nekünk jó legyen. Nagyszerű munkát végeztetek / végeztek, ne engedjétek, hogy egyesek (rosszakaróak????) megtörjenek, abbahagyásra késztessenek.
KÖSZÖNÖM.


----------



## pozsonyine (2020 November 17)

Köszönjük szépen.


----------



## nj700 (2020 November 17)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok,
> 
> *Várhatóan a hétvégén (Nov. 14-15 között) frissítünk egy modernebb felületre/rendszerre.
> Az időpont nem végleges, ha változna, pár nappal előtte jelezzük.*
> ...


 Mi köszönjük!


----------



## boborka (2020 November 17)

Köszönjük szépen! Nekem tetszik az új felület.


----------



## Melitta (2020 November 17)

Elsosorban Goyo magas szakmai felkeszultsegenek koszonhetjuk a furom csereket felujitasokat "modernizalasokat." 
Leirhatatlanul nagy fejlodes ment vegbe ezen a teruleten is, amihez mindig lepest tartott Goyo, a multszazadi Ch ujjaszuletik most, es koszonet mindenert , a sok magyarazatert a sok munkaert, a rengeteg oraert amit rank aldoz.
Koszonet a moderatoroknak is munkajukat , akiknek szinten lepest kell tartani az Ch -val.


----------



## Melitta (2020 November 17)

dleeway írta:


> Köszönöm Nektek adminoknak ezt a kitartó munkát, amelyet íly sok ideig, néha lelkesen, máskor le/megtörve, de végeztetek, nem (nagyon) törődve / átlépve a sok kellemetlenkedő hozzáaszóláson, minden nap újult erővel folytattátok ezt a "hálás" munkát, hogy nekünk, végfelhasználóknak jó, egyszerűbb legyen ez az életünk. Megkérném azon fórumozó társaimat, akiknek nem tetszik szinte semmi, hogy próbáljon beállni a Helyükbe, legalább egy hétre, végezze el a munkájukat, tűrje el a többi kötözködését, fektessen energiát a magyarázatok írásába (ahelyett, hogy az ismert problémák kijavítására, az újak felismerésére fordítaná), majd utána beszélünk.
> Még egyszer köszönet, kérlek tartsatok ki, hogy nekünk jó legyen. Nagyszerű munkát végeztetek / végeztek, ne engedjétek, hogy egyesek (rosszakaróak????) megtörjenek, abbahagyásra késztessenek.
> KÖSZÖNÖM.


Az biztos sok keseru pirulat lenyeltunk es nem is akarom reszletezni inkabb szeretnem elfelejteni a nehez perceket amiket okozott a kellemetlensegek. MIndent megteszunk hogy eletbe maradjunk, vitazunk, ervelunk, bizonyitunk stb.Jelenleg a legnagyobb gond a szerver koltseg osszedobasa,mert ha ez nem megy akkor abba kell hagyjuk. Nagy dilema volt igy is hisz ha erdektelenseget kozomboseget kell megszuntetni ,valahogy felkelteni erdeklodest eletbe tartani a Ch-t. Minden otlet jol jon, es ha lehetosegetek van segitsetek tamogassatok a CH-t. Az oldal ingyenes nem fizetesert kuncsorgunk hanem a szerverkoltsegert ami nelkul nem tud letezni a CH. 
Koszonet azoknak is akik idaig segitettek hogy megjelenjunk.


----------



## Csillagözön (2020 November 19)

goyo írta:


> 1 heted volt ra, immar sajnos sehogy
> 
> Tavalyrol, az Archive.org-nak van backupja; ott esetleg meg talalhatsz valamit tobb mint 1 evvel ezelottrol: https://web.archive.org/web/20190409085225/https://canadahun.com/blogok/


Köszönöm a segítségedet, megoldódott. Még egyszer köszönöm!


----------



## Gagamail (2020 November 19)

Melitta írta:


> Az biztos sok keseru pirulat lenyeltunk es nem is akarom reszletezni inkabb szeretnem elfelejteni a nehez perceket amiket okozott a kellemetlensegek. MIndent megteszunk hogy eletbe maradjunk, vitazunk, ervelunk, bizonyitunk stb.Jelenleg a legnagyobb gond a szerver koltseg osszedobasa,mert ha ez nem megy akkor abba kell hagyjuk. Nagy dilema volt igy is hisz ha erdektelenseget kozomboseget kell megszuntetni ,valahogy felkelteni erdeklodest eletbe tartani a Ch-t. Minden otlet jol jon, es ha lehetosegetek van segitsetek tamogassatok a CH-t. Az oldal ingyenes nem fizetesert kuncsorgunk hanem a szerverkoltsegert ami nelkul nem tud letezni a CH.
> Koszonet azoknak is akik idaig segitettek hogy megjelenjunk.


Amikor van erre idő, írnátok arról, milyen támogatási lehetőségek hasznosak, és azt hogyan teheti meg bárki?
Gondolom: pénz, pénz, pénz.
Mégis - banki átutalás?
Milyen pénznemben? Forintban is jó?
Mennyi kell, mennyi hiányzik, mennyi időre, hányszor?
Mi lenne az ideális?

*Köszönöm* - ahogyan* a számtalan lehetőség biztosítását is*, ami a CH-hoz kapcsol


----------



## goyo (2020 November 19)

Gagamail írta:


> Amikor van erre idő, írnátok arról, milyen támogatási lehetőségek hasznosak, és azt hogyan teheti meg bárki?
> Gondolom: pénz, pénz, pénz.
> Mégis - banki átutalás?
> Milyen pénznemben? Forintban is jó?
> ...



Kedves @Gagamail ;

hamarosan ismét lesz támogatás rész; ma még a keresővel "szenvedek"


----------



## Gagamail (2020 November 19)

goyo írta:


> Kedves @Gagamail ;
> 
> hamarosan ismét lesz támogatás rész; ma még a keresővel "szenvedek"


Köszönöm, figyelem majd


----------



## goyo (2020 November 19)

Kedves Fórumozók,

A régi kereső részt működtető motor is - a frissítésnek köszönhetően - végre "szanálásra" kerülhetett.

*A kereső mostantól jobb/relevánsabb találatokat jelenít meg, idővel kereséstől függően 2 - 8-szor gyorsabban* (no; utóbbira én is kíváncsi leszek).

A legfőbb újdonsága, hogy idővel "okosodik".

*A találatok "súlyozása" annyiban módosult; hogy a 365 napon belüli hozzászólások nagyobb súlyt kaptak* (előrébb jelennek meg).

A téma oldalak alján megjelenő "hasonló témákat" mostantól szintén az új kereső szolgáltatja (szintén idővel relevánsabbak lesznek); 





ill. új téma indításánál gépelés közben mutatni fogja a hasonló témákat (volt már ilyen, csak nem ennyire "okos"), a duplikált témák csökkentése érdekében






Pár napot várunk, ha szükséges állítunk a sok száz beállítása egyikén.


_______________

"Kockáknak": egy Elastic Search alapú szerviz/rendszer fut a mostantól a szerveren, a kereső index jelenleg így néz ki:


----------



## Gagamail (2020 November 19)

Csak ámulok-bámulok, és Babits jut eszembe "az eszem el nem éri" - ez most fokozottan érezhető 

Mindezért, meg érezve a sok háttér munkát, halkan kérdezem (mert többünkben felmerült) : nem kaphatnánk vissza a "Tetszik" feliratot "Like" helyett? Ha várni kell rá, az sem baj


----------



## goyo (2020 November 19)

Gagamail írta:


> Csak ámulok-bámulok, és Babits jut eszembe "az eszem el nem éri" - ez most fokozottan érezhető
> 
> Mindezért, meg érezve a sok háttér munkát, halkan kérdezem (mert többünkben felmerült) : nem kaphatnánk vissza a "Tetszik" feliratot "Like" helyett? Ha várni kell rá, az sem baj



Minden kívánságod teljesüljön ilyen gyorsan


----------



## TmintTibi (2020 November 20)

A zenészektől-zenészeknek topicban,a midi alapok letölthetőek,azonban ha az mp3-as alapra kattint az ember,letöltés opciót nem ad,csak egy lejátszót,ami elindítja az adott mp3-at...nálam legalábbis.
Egyébként tetszik az új felület!!!Gratulációm!


----------



## deciso (2020 November 20)

goyo írta:


> *A kereső mostantól jobb/relevánsabb találatokat jelenít meg, idővel kereséstől függően 2 - 8-szor gyorsabban* (no; utóbbira én is kíváncsi leszek).
> 
> A legfőbb újdonsága, hogy idővel "okosodik".
> 
> ...


Amit a keresőről írsz azt mind nagy örömmel veszem, mint minden a nem külalakkal , hanem funkció tökéletesedéssel járó változást.
És most Pont egy kurva jó funkciót vettem észre.
Ilyeneket is érdemes kiemelten megelégedettséggel nyugtázni
A képek vágólapról beejtéssel funkció már az előzőnél is megjelent.
A mostani plusz változás(nekem biztos)
A képek szerkesztési kerettel kerülnek először be
*Ezzel a szerkesztési kerettel:
Tetszőleges méretre húzhatom a beillesztett képet.
Ez fontos mert az üzenetnek van egy szöveges része
És van a kép.
Teljesen felesleges egy szemléltetésre betett képet
"százezerszer százezerszeres" méretben betenni.*
A megfelelő méretre húzod ami kb 800 x600 vagy ahogy arányos
Köszönet e technikai működés tökéletesedésért


----------



## Gagamail (2020 November 20)

goyo írta:


> Minden kívánságod teljesüljön ilyen gyorsan


Örök hála!
... és gyógyír a hétköznapi fafejűek világában 



Hasonlóan szép reggelt Mindenkinek!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 November 20)

Gagamail írta:


> Amikor van erre idő, írnátok arról, milyen támogatási lehetőségek hasznosak, és azt hogyan teheti meg bárki?




*A főoldalon volt egy link, de pillanatnyilag az egész CH átformálás alatt van, ezért lekerült, de hamarosan visszakerül.*


> Gagamail írta:
> 
> 
> > Gondolom: pénz, pénz, pénz.
> ...


*Egyszer már megírtam itt, igaz azóta a Forint sajnos csak romlik.
Kb. 160-170 ezer Ft (egyszerűbb Forintban gondolkodni, hisz a Forint is utalható, akár külföldre is) ami csak a szerverköltség.
Ennyi pénzért sajna csak szintentartás van (mintha a kocsidat csak tankolnád, de sem a kerekek, sem az akksi vagy más alkatrész nem kerül felülvizsgálatra, szükség esetén cserére).
A fentihez képest +50 eFt már lehetővé tenne időnként pici fejlesztéseket.
+100 eFt már tartalékképzési alap lehetne komolyabb fejlesztésekhez.
A kezdő összeg duplája, akár a moderátorok ösztönzéséhez is hozzájárulhatna. (Én 15. éve csinálom, de még csak egy Tesla-t tudtam venni a javadalmazásból, pedig egy Ferrarit is szeretnék. 
Komolyra fordítva én, mint nyugger, tudok "társadalmi munkában" napi 1-3 órát a CH-ra fordítani, de aki aktív, annak hajtani kell a megélhetésért. Úgy vélem ezért is volt mintegy két tucatnyi moditársam az idők folyamán.)*



Gagamail írta:


> > *Köszönöm* - ahogyan* a számtalan lehetőség biztosítását is*, ami a CH-hoz kapcsol


*Ez közös érdem. Tagok nélkül Te sem tudnál pl. jóízű vitákat folytatni... *


----------



## ladysla (2020 November 20)

TmintTibi írta:


> A zenészektől-zenészeknek topicban,a midi alapok letölthetőek,azonban ha az mp3-as alapra kattint az ember,letöltés opciót nem ad,csak egy lejátszót,ami elindítja az adott mp3-at...nálam legalábbis.
> Egyébként tetszik az új felület!!!Gratulációm!


A lejátszó jobb oldalán van 3 pont, arra rámenve ott a letöltés lehetősége. Ezzel válaszolok egy minapi kérdésre


----------



## Melitta (2020 November 20)

Napirenden van szinte a CH anyagi helyzete a moderatorok kozott is.
Szeretnenk megoldani ,mert meg kell oldani , hisz a megjelenesunk fugg tole.
Havi $500 ahogy a Flamingo is irta forintba a minimalis koltsege a szervernek. Pontos osszeg Forintba nehez megadni mert naponta valtozik,/es dollarba kell fizetni/.
*Halas koszonet a tagsag neveben azoknak a tagoknak akik idaig is tamogattak az oldalt, hogy letezunk.*
Idealis az lenne ha lenne reklamunk , ami fedezne ezt a koltseget., de sajnos nincs. Nekem mar semmilyen ismeretsegem nincs otthon, akik voltak azok mind nyugdijasok mar nem aktivak.
Akar hirdetesi ugynok akar privat aktivista aki reklamot szerezne, segitene orvosolni ezt a nehez helyzetet.
Fizetose tenni az oldalt , lehet a halalunkat jelentene, rengeteg idos nyugdijas , kis fizetesu tagunk van, akik tenyleg a letfentartassal koszkodnek, ok nem tudjak megengedni maguknak extra koltseget.

Amire most gondoltunk ujra kene eleszteni az "arverest" ami vegul is nem igazi arveres hanem a feltett aruk aladasa arabol tudnank kiegesziteni a hianyzo tamogatoi osszeget.
Ehhez azonban nagyobb erdeklodes kellene , kellene segiteni itt a canadahunon belul is reklamozni.
Hogyan oldjuk meg milyen feltetelekkel ebben is varjuk segitsegeteket.
pl /magyar porcelan Herendi , Zsolnay, Hollohazi, Hummel, Royal Dalton stb,magyar konyvek , kristaly dolgok, teas settek porcelanbol, gyujtemenyek, jatekok, divat ekszerek,gyongyok, kozmetikumok, stb/ ezeket tudnank kinalni eladasra, hamarosan fotok is lesznek.
Sajnos a tavolsag ez a "nagy pocsoja" miatt, igen nagy , postakoltseget es idot igenyel.

Otleteket varunk hogy oldjuk meg?, mindenre nyitottak vagyunk.

.


----------



## TmintTibi (2020 November 21)

"Vegyük újra" Rá kell vagy nem kell kattintani a lejátszóra? Mert rákattintva csak lejátsza...és semmi opció lehetőség sehol a letöltésre...rákattintás nélkül a megosztott üzenet jobb felső sarkában lévő 3 pont csak megosztási lehetőséget kínál...hát én nem tudom milyen 3 pontra kattintsak...vagy ennyire "szőke vagyok"???? Kicsit szájbarágós választ kérek  hogy hol és konkrétan mire menjek,hogy egyáltalán letudjam tölteni az mp3-at.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 21)

TmintTibi írta:


> "Vegyük újra" Rá kell vagy nem kell kattintani a lejátszóra? Mert rákattintva csak lejátsza...és semmi opció lehetőség sehol a letöltésre...rákattintás nélkül a megosztott üzenet jobb felső sarkában lévő 3 pont csak megosztási lehetőséget kínál...hát én nem tudom milyen 3 pontra kattintsak...vagy ennyire "szőke vagyok"???? Kicsit szájbarágós választ kérek  hogy hol és konkrétan mire menjek,hogy egyáltalán letudjam tölteni az mp3-at.


Mondom én mit találtam amiről mindenki megfeledkezik.
Előbb mutatom azt amit véletlenszerűen próbáltam


https://canadahun.com/temak/zen%C3%A9szekt%C5%91l-zen%C3%A9szeknek-2-2020-as-topic.60323/post-5508772


kattintásra indul a lejátszó nekem új lapon.
Mutatom:




És Itt jön az mire senki se szokott gondolni:
Az egérnek van jobb gombja is.
Amire helyi menük szoktak legördülni.
Mutatom kiemelten:*Itt van a hang mentése más néven*





TmintTibi írta:


> Kicsit szájbarágós választ kérek  hogy hol és konkrétan mire menjek,hogy egyáltalán letudjam tölteni az mp3-at.


sajnálom tényleg.
Nem a pontoknál volt a megoldásÉn is kerestem volna a fórum gombjainál ott nincs.
Naponta 5 emberrel kerülök össze kik ösztönösen sem próbálják ki és felejtik a jobb gombot.
És e miatt a helyi menüt nem látják


----------



## JKBK77 (2020 November 21)

Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2020 November 21)

goyo írta:


> *Kedves CH Tagok, Látogatók,
> 
> "Alap állapotban" elindultunk. *
> 
> ...


Kalap le és köszi!!!


----------



## deciso (2020 November 21)

Gagamail írta:


> nem kaphatnánk vissza a "Tetszik" feliratot "Like" helyett? Ha várni kell rá, az sem baj


Köszönöm hogy szóvá tetted.De tényleg.
Még ha működne is a rákattintáskor az értesítőként küldött link.Még jobb lesz.


----------



## ladysla (2020 November 21)

A deciso által bevágott képhez képest nekem G Chrome-mal úgy jelenik meg a lejátszás, hogy a hangerő után van függőlegesen 3 pont, elég fölé vinni a kurzort, s már adja is a letöltés lehetőséget.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 21)

ladysla írta:


> A deciso által bevágott képhez képest nekem G Chrome-mal úgy jelenik meg a lejátszás, hogy a hangerő után van függőlegesen 3 pont, elég fölé vinni a kurzort, s már adja is a letöltés lehetőséget.


Természetesen az összes böngészőhöz nem írhattam le.
A Firefox volt mihez úgy van.
És annál nincs 3 pont
És szerintem böngészőfüggetlennek kellene lennie.
Egy a CH felületre beépített letölt gombbal.


Megnéztem Chromeval te mit mutattál!!
Itt a kép
*Nem elég fölé vinni a cursort.*
Rá kell kattintani is felugrik a kattintás után a letölt lehetőség.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 21)

ladysla írta:


> A deciso által bevágott képhez képest nekem G Chrome-mal úgy jelenik meg a lejátszás, hogy a hangerő után van függőlegesen 3 pont, elég fölé vinni a kurzort, s már adja is a letöltés lehetőséget.


az előbb bemutattam igen a chrome úgy van mint mondtad.
Előtte bemutattam a Firefox nem úgy van.
Most hozzáteszem, a Goyo által bemutatott* Pale Moon* (tudjuk Firefox alapú)böngészővel sem úgy van mint mondtad a Chrome féle böngészővel.
Még inkább az után kiált a letöltési helyeknél az egységesítés végett be érdemes építeni egy letölt gombot.
És Operával még meg sem nézte senki.
Szükséges egységesíteni és ez csak az oldalra beépítetten lehetséges


----------



## ladysla (2020 November 21)

Operánál ugyanúgy ott a 3 pont, s előhozható vele a letöltés.


----------



## Jakabfi Edit (2020 November 21)

Még csak most ismerkedem, de nem tudom mi újjult meg. Még nem tünt fel. Biztos az én tudatlanságom.


----------



## TmintTibi (2020 November 21)

deciso írta:


> Mondom én mit találtam amiről mindenki megfeledkezik.
> Előbb mutatom azt amit véletlenszerűen próbáltam
> 
> 
> ...


Firefoxot használok,de nekem az egér jobb klikkre (sem) adja a hangmentés más néven stb,sőt ezeket az opciókat egyáltalán nem adja több kattintásra sem(sajnos) próbáltam már előtte is többször a jobb klikk verziót a napokban,de csak az oldal mentése stb...hagyományos opciókat adja....a Google cromot nem szeretem,nem is szoktam használni,valószínű ezért nem is adja a 3 pontos verziót a letöltésre mivel nem cromozok  .

Most kipróbáltam a cromot,ott adja valóban a lejátszó jobb sarkában lévő
3 pötty a letöltés opciót...hogy ez miért nem működik a Firefoxnál is....


----------



## goyo (2020 November 21)

Audio/Hang lejátszó ügyben:

Az audió lejátszása, a HTML5 része, melyet még a régebbi böngészők is alapból "natív" támogatnak.
Html-ben az

```
<audio>
```
-t használjuk.

*Hogy ezt ki/mi hogyan jeleníti meg, függ böngészőtől, annak verziójától, operációs rendszertől (beleértve a mobilokon futókat), választott kinézettől* (akár a böngészőben, akár az oprendszerben) stb.

Természetesen lehet (viszonylag) hasonló kinézetű lejátszót használni (lásd pl. YouTube; bár az is beállítás/paraméterfüggő).
*Azonos (valójában hasonló) kinézetű lejátszó behívásához extra javascript (ill. css) fájl(oka)t kell letöltenie és futtatnia a böngésződnek = lassabb oldalmegjelenés* 
(mondjuk úgy: extra bőröket húzol az adott böngésző natív/alap lejátszójára).

Ha még több fájlt akarunk letölteni, foglalkozni fogok a kérdéssel, de még sok sok nagyobb prioritással rendelkező feladat van (jelenleg a támogató részt készítem).


----------



## Gagamail (2020 November 22)

Melitta írta:


> Napirenden van szinte a CH anyagi helyzete a moderatorok kozott is.
> Szeretnenk megoldani ,mert meg kell oldani , hisz a megjelenesunk fugg tole.
> Havi $500 ahogy a Flamingo is irta forintba a minimalis koltsege a szervernek. Pontos osszeg Forintba nehez megadni mert naponta valtozik,/es dollarba kell fizetni/.
> *Halas koszonet a tagsag neveben azoknak a tagoknak akik idaig is tamogattak az oldalt, hogy letezunk.*
> ...


Szerintem mindenképpen érdemes lenne szem elé tenni a támogatást - mennyi kell, mennyi van, mennyi kell még.
"Hála" az általam olvasott honlapoknak, szinte mindegyiken találkozom ilyen-olyan támogatás kéréssel, de abban azonosak, hogy azt leírják mennyi kell, akár pénzből, s ebben hol tartanak a gyűjtésben (ezt a rádióban gyűjtési heteken szedik össze, s minden nap többször elhangzik, de kapcsolódik hozzá oldal is, ahol látszik is az aktuális összeg), akár támogatóból (ilyen az Átlátszó oldala). A Mérce így oldja meg:
https://merce.hu/tamogatas/ , a Telex így: https://tamogatas.telex.hu/.
Az ezen az oldalon is ott van, hányan támogatták eddig az oldalt.

Esetleg megnyitás előtt ez az oldal jöjjön be elsőként, aztán ugorjon a rendszer a keresett fórumra, hogy mindenki lássa. Hacsak 200 ember havi 1000 forinttal, vagy annak megfelelő összeggel támogatná a CH-t már könnyebb lenne, de szerintem össze lehet hozni többet is. Ha sikerülne 300-350 embert rávenni ilyen kisebb összegű rendszeres átutalásra, az már, ahogy olvastam, jó lenne.

Ez nagyon sok? Nekem úgy tűnik, sok ember kapcsolódik az oldalhoz. Kilátástalan ennyi támogatót összeszedni?


----------



## deciso (2020 November 22)

goyo írta:


> Ha még több fájlt akarunk letölteni, foglalkozni fogok a kérdéssel, de még sok sok nagyobb prioritással rendelkező feladat van (jelenleg a támogató részt készítem).


Igen a fontossági sorrendet az élet minden területén be szoktuk tartani.
Megjegyzem: Nem még többet akarunk letölteni.
A csatolásként feltett fájlokat eddig is, tudtuk.(eddig tudtuk)
Meg lesz az.


----------



## Kissné Szabó Angéla (2020 November 22)

Sziasztok!
Amióta az új felület van nem tudom letölteni a fájlokat. Esetleg tud valaki segíteni, hogy miért?


----------



## Gagamail (2020 November 22)

Számlaszám kellene még, ahová be lehetne a pénzeket fizetni.


----------



## RixavanDerMaat (2020 November 22)

WTF...azaz, na, hát köszi, hogy az oldal megvan  szupi, örülök nagyon, bár rohadtul felidegesített, hogy a 10-11 éve írt blogom eltűnt, most akkor ki fogja annak alapján még ismerni Rixyt wáááá - na mindegy  egy részét végülis lementettem. 

Kérdésem Hozzátok, kedvesek, lesz majd újra lehetőség blogolásra? (Egyben örvendek, hogy a legújabb 12 bejegyzésre szánt írásomat nem raktam még fel...mostakkor azt is kereshetném). Hiányoznak az olvasóim itten, meg a közeg, a beszélgetések leginkább. (Csak utóbbi időben mindenki eltűnni látszott.)

Kérdésem még, egy kis popularity növelés miatt - mivel időközben a kis Rixy, aki 11 (!) évvel ezelőtt még nagyon kis ifjoncka kezdő egyetemista nebulóként kezdett el blogolni, időközben a web2 berkeiben olvasott (sajnos/szerencsére  ) populáris webíróvá nőtte ki magát - a cikkírás, ha még aktuális lenne (elsősorban Melittát kérdezem, aki már többször volt olyan kedves, hogy felajánlotta nekem a publikálás lehetőségét) akkor részemről örömmel hozzájárulnék az oldalhoz némi rendszeres írásos apport tőkével.  Ha kell, ha van rá igény.

Viszont baromira örülök, hogy a régi kommentek megvannak, így nem kell többszázat egyesével lementegetni. 
Ugye jól gondolom, és holnapra nem fognak ezek is eltűnni?

Mindenkinek many kisses!  

(Ahogy régen szoktam volt aláírni

:kiss:
Rixy (a veterán CanadaHunos Member)


----------



## deciso (2020 November 22)

Kissné Szabó Angéla írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Amióta az új felület van nem tudom letölteni a fájlokat. Esetleg tud valaki segíteni, hogy miért?


Én úgy látom nem vagy állandó tag
2015 Május 3 regisztráltál üzeneteid száma csupán 1


----------



## Kissné Szabó Angéla (2020 November 22)

deciso írta:


> Én úgy látom nem vagy állandó tag


Bocsi, de ez mit jelent? Eddig simán le tudtam tölteni dolgokat. Hogy lehet állandó tagnak lenni?


----------



## deciso (2020 November 22)

Kissné Szabó Angéla írta:


> Bocsi, de ez mit jelent? Eddig simán le tudtam tölteni dolgokat. Hogy lehet állandó tagnak lenni?


Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez ‎​


----------



## RixavanDerMaat (2020 November 22)

goyo írta:


> bár a meglévő blogok el lesznek mentve, nem lehet majd hozzáférni, olvasni stb.



Ha valamiféle valamilyen formátumban el lesznek mentve, de nem lehet hozzáférni, olvasni, akkor most ezt nem értem...ha el van mentve, akkor odáig értem, hogy a közönségnek a mentett cuccok nem jelennek meg, meg hogy régieket nem lehet kommentelni.

DE ha valamiképp készül róla bármilyen mentés, akkor VALAKINEK - pl az adminnak, a szerverkezelőnek, nemtudommilyen gurunak - csak elérhető lesz legalábba szöveg?

Mert persze, hogy mindenkiét látom, csak a sajátom nincs a waybackben...kurvára dühít. Legalább a szövegek utolsó egyharmada kellene...fizetek érte, ha kell.


----------



## Melitta (2020 November 22)

RixavanDerMaat írta:


> WTF...azaz, na, hát köszi, hogy az oldal megvan  szupi, örülök nagyon, bár rohadtul felidegesített, hogy a 10-11 éve írt blogom eltűnt, most akkor ki fogja annak alapján még ismerni Rixyt wáááá - na mindegy  egy részét végülis lementettem.
> 
> Kérdésem Hozzátok, kedvesek, lesz majd újra lehetőség blogolásra? (Egyben örvendek, hogy a legújabb 12 bejegyzésre szánt írásomat nem raktam még fel...mostakkor azt is kereshetném). Hiányoznak az olvasóim itten, meg a közeg, a beszélgetések leginkább. (Csak utóbbi időben mindenki eltűnni látszott.)
> 
> ...


Visszagorgetsz par beirast Goyo adott otleteket hol tudod megnezni esetleg megtalalni blogjaidat. Termeszetesen tovabbra is szivesen olvasunk toled akar cikket akar mas irasokat.
Az irodalom topicban tudsz uj topicot nyitni irasaidnak, hosszaszolasi lehetoseg is adva.
Sajnos a blog megszunt.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 November 22)

RixavanDerMaat írta:


> WTF...azaz, na, hát köszi, hogy az oldal megvan  szupi, örülök nagyon, bár rohadtul felidegesített, hogy a 10-11 éve írt blogom eltűnt, most akkor ki fogja annak alapján még ismerni Rixyt wáááá - na mindegy  egy részét végülis lementettem.


Kedves Roxy!
Egy héttel az átalakítás előtt nyitotta ezt a témát és tette fel goyo ide az első hsz-t, amiben figyelmeztetett mindenkit, hogy mentse a blogját, mert elvész az átalakítás során.
Az azt követő kb. egy héten keresztül mi modik felváltva ügyeltünk, hogy ez a téma mindig ott legyen az "első tíz friss" témában a nap 24 órájában.
Sajnálom, ha elkerülte a figyelmed.



RixavanDerMaat írta:


> Kérdésem Hozzátok, kedvesek, lesz majd újra lehetőség blogolásra? (Egyben örvendek, hogy a legújabb 12 bejegyzésre szánt írásomat nem raktam még fel...mostakkor azt is kereshetném). Hiányoznak az olvasóim itten, meg a közeg, a beszélgetések leginkább. (Csak utóbbi időben mindenki eltűnni látszott.)
> 
> Kérdésem még, egy kis popularity növelés miatt - mivel időközben a kis Rixy, aki 11 (!) évvel ezelőtt még nagyon kis ifjoncka kezdő egyetemista nebulóként kezdett el blogolni, időközben a web2 berkeiben olvasott (sajnos/szerencsére  ) populáris webíróvá nőtte ki magát - a cikkírás, ha még aktuális lenne (elsősorban Melittát kérdezem, aki már többször volt olyan kedves, hogy felajánlotta nekem a publikálás lehetőségét) akkor részemről örömmel hozzájárulnék az oldalhoz némi rendszeres írásos apport tőkével.  Ha kell, ha van rá igény.
> 
> ...


Most is ott van fenn, hogy még nincs vége az átalakításnak
Türelmet kérünk.
Ha segíteni akarsz, itt a technikában is nyithatsz egy új témát pl a web2 vagy a blogolásrechnika kacsán. Előre is köszönjük.


----------



## dyna69ar (2020 November 22)

Köszönöm szépen .


----------



## Korg pa 700 musicant (2020 November 23)

Sziasztok! A régi google fiókommal nem tudom használni!! A szintis fórumokat sajnos :/ ez miért van? Vagy hogy tudok google fiókkal belépni? Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Melitta (2020 November 23)

Elkeszult a tamogatasi resz is ami letfontosagu , hogy tovabbra is megjeleni tudjunk.
Kerunk minden olyan tagot, akinek van lehetosege tamogassa az oldalt , minden lehetoseg adott, akar alkalmi akar rendszeres tamogatast halas koszonettel veszunk. A szerverkoltseg az amit elsosorban ossze kell dobjuk, mert itt kezdodik es vegzodhet is a Canadahun elete.
"Egyedul nem megy" Segitsetek hogy tovabbra is legyen egy ilyen lehetoseg es hely mindenki szamara mint a Canadahun.


----------



## V.Márti (2020 November 24)

Üdv!

A követett témák és követett fórumok menüpontok újra elérhetőek esznek? Mert most nem látni a fiókban - vagy be kell állítanom valamit?. Köszönöm!


----------



## deciso (2020 November 25)

V.Márti írta:


> A követett témák és követett fórumok menüpontok újra elérhetőek esznek? Mert most nem látni a fiókban - vagy be kell állítanom valamit?. Köszönöm!


Azt kerestem én is
Igen közvetett módon találtam meg csak.
Így:





kattintásokkal Fórumok>Követett és ezt elteszed könyvjelzőbe(rövidebb lesz)
Vagy adom a közvetlen linket : https://canadahun.com/kovetett/threads
Olvasatlan üzenetekhez pedig ez a link: https://canadahun.com/whats-new/posts/31763/

Elég szegényes, hogy az eltűnt mit te is kérsz


----------



## Gagamail (2020 November 25)

Melitta írta:


> Elkeszult a tamogatasi resz is ami letfontosagu , hogy tovabbra is megjeleni tudjunk.
> Kerunk minden olyan tagot, akinek van lehetosege tamogassa az oldalt , minden lehetoseg adott, akar alkalmi akar rendszeres tamogatast halas koszonettel veszunk. A szerverkoltseg az amit elsosorban ossze kell dobjuk, mert itt kezdodik es vegzodhet is a Canadahun elete.
> "Egyedul nem megy" Segitsetek hogy tovabbra is legyen egy ilyen lehetoseg es hely mindenki szamara mint a Canadahun.


Kedves Melitta!
A Pay Pal megbízható? Mert elkezdtem a befizetést, de mégis egy idegen oldalon megadni az adataimat (pénzügyi) - szóval, vannak fenntartásaim.
Semmiképpen nem lehetne bankon keresztül utalni?


----------



## deciso (2020 November 26)

Gagamail írta:


> A Pay Pal megbízható? Mert elkezdtem a befizetést, de mégis egy idegen oldalon megadni az adataimat (pénzügyi) - szóval, vannak fenntartásaim



Én nem bízom meg.
Nem fontos mások mit mondanak de megbízhatónak mondják.
Ha te se bízol meg ugyanazt az utat javaslom mint én teszek:
A *Pay Pal elé* beépítettem egy biztonsági elő lépcsőt
*virtuális kártyát *használok nem bankszámlát.
Se nem *Bank kártyát.*
Ez a Pay Palon keresztül is működik.
Mellékesen jókor kérdezed hogy megbízható-e?
Azt írod elkezdted.Túl vagy rajta.
Én mindenre a Virtuális kártyát javaslok.
Miért? Azon sosincs pénz. csak percekig és akkor is csak annyi mit utalni fizetni akarok
Ezért megbízható.
És ezzel a módszerrel tök mindegy milyen a Pay.
A Pay se tudja a pénzügyi adataidat ilyen módon.
Nem adod meg csak egy kártyát társítasz hozzá.
Az meg üres.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 November 26)

Gagamail írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> A Pay Pal megbízható? Mert elkezdtem a befizetést, de mégis egy idegen oldalon megadni az adataimat (pénzügyi) - szóval, vannak fenntartásaim.
> Semmiképpen nem lehetne bankon keresztül utalni?


A PayPal- úgy kell felfogni, mint egy köztes bankot.
Pl. "A' bankban van számlád (amihez adták a kártyát), de "B" bankkal szerződött a bolt ahonnan vásárolsz.
Szerintem eléggé nemzetközi, hogy megbízható legyen.
A fiam pl. csak ezen keresztül vásárolgat kínai [email protected], mert a Pay Pal jogi garanciátad a kifizetéshez. Többször előfordult (igaz filléres dolgoknál), hogy amikor reklamált, inkább újraküldték csak ne kelljen a PayPallal jogi viaskodni (és nem csak a visszautalás miatt).
Persze a nagy számok törvénye alapján előfordulhat itt is hiba, de nem olyan, hogy a te számládról emelnek le pénzt a jóváhagyásod nélkül.
Ha tutit akarsz, akkor tényleg @deciso ötletét javaslom, nyitsz egy webes alszámlát, amin csak pár Ft-ot tartasz és azt a számlaszámot adod meg a PayPalnak.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 26)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A PayPal- úgy kell felfogni, mint egy köztes bankot.




Most Pay működését magyarázod?
Gyakorlati megoldást kell adni, ha bizalmatlan valaki.
A virtuális kártya egyszerűbb ,mint az alszámla és félreértelmezted
Nem nem és :
"webes alszámlát, amin csak pár Ft-ot tartasz és azt a számlaszámot adod meg a PayPalnak."
A virtuális kártya nem alszámla.
Inkább al-kártya a bank kártya mellé lehet kérni.Minden banknak van már.
És ahol kártyával fizetnek internetes felületen oda alkalmas.
Időzáras limiteket lehet beállítani és forint limitet is.
Ez nem rátöltött pénzt jelent hanem idő és összeg-korlátot 1 Ft tól már lehet engedélyezni.
És mondanák egy szót mit tett a Pay-n keresztüli fizetés.
Kaptam egy értesítést: "sikertelen kártyahasználat"
*Ezt a Pay küldte akkor-tájon mikor több hete semmit se vettem.
Hogy lehet?
Payon keresztül megpróbált valaki leemelni egy kártyás fizetési összeget.(erről kaptam kiírást)
De nem tudta mert a virtuális kártyán nincs úgy pénz mint a bankkártyán.*
Az al számla is veszélyes szerintem.
Mert legelőször én is bankszámlát adtam a Pay-nak.
Erre mi történt? Kiírta az összes hozzátartozó adatot.Pedig én csak egy 100 Ft-s ellenőrző fizetést engedélyeztem.
Ekkor határoztam el* Paynak számlaszámot nem adok.*
Az alszámla pedig a főszámlához tartozik.
Mivel együtt vannak.Nem hinném el hogy ne lássa a főszámlát.
Számlaszámot ne.Bármennyire is dicsérik.
A leírt példa mutatta Pay is teljesíteni akart olyan tranzakciót.Mit nem én indítottam.
Még egy védelem lépcsőt mondok a virtuális kártya viselkedésére.
Épp úgy jóváhagyó sms kódot kapok mint egy bankkártyánál.
És ez mind a Pay előtt indul-be.
Csak ezután fut a Pay-ra.
Innen már minden a Pay általános módja és látványa szerint megy.
Mindez lépcsőben 3 lépcsős.De internet sebességgel 2-5 másodperc.
A több idő az míg a bankolásodnál beállítod a limitet. Az 5 perc múlva lesz aktív


----------



## deciso (2020 November 26)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Többször előfordult (igaz filléres dolgoknál), hogy amikor reklamált, inkább újraküldték csak ne kelljen a PayPallal jogi viaskodni (és nem csak a visszautalás miatt).


Ezt én is megerősítem inkább visszaadnak pénzt az eladó pedig akár újra is küldi.
Persze akkor is védtelen vagy ha gálánsan a Pay vissza ad.
Mert nem fordulna senki jogi útra.
Minden és mindennek az ellenkezője is megtörtént már.
Védd magad, ne bízd a Payra a védelmet.
*Használjuk nyugodtan, mert működik.*
De számlaszámot ne! semmilyent.
A bank közi átutalás az más.
De azok a Bankok saját védelmein át futnak.
A Pay-t csak plusz védelmekkel.
Azóta nem bízom rá, mióta benyílván-tartotta számlám minden adatát.
És megkísérelt kifizetni egy meg se rendelt terméket.


----------



## Melitta (2020 November 26)

Miota a Canadahun letezik PayPallal dolgozik ez van bejelentve, soha semmi baj nem volt vele minden kartyat lehet hasznalni, semmilyen adatot nem ad ki a kuldonek csak egy emailcimet. /A szervert a softvereket stb mindig ezzel fizettuk./
NEm reg jatam ugy hogy credit kartyaval fizettem egy cremet ami meg is erkezet jo is, de minden honaban kuldtek es vontak a kartyamrol orakig telefonalgattam zenet hallgattam mire nem a tetelt torolte a creditkatya ceg hanem holdra tettek a kartyam 20 napra hogy elintezem ne vonjak le azt az aru arat amit nem rendeltem meg.
Csalasnak hacker tamadasnal a PayaPal intezi es visszi rendorsegre birosagra az ugyet nem neked kell felkutatni stb.
Kb vagy 10 eve Mo rol is lehet hasznalni.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 26)

Melitta írta:


> Csalasnak hacker tamadasnal a PayaPal intezi es visszi rendorsegre birosagra az ugyet nem neked kell felkutatni stb.


Mert van?
Én is ugyanazt mondtam.De úgy: *"Használd mert működik, de védd magad"*
Mi a fenét érsz vele ha csalás után a Pay intézi a nyomozást és rendőrséget.Onnan már mindenképp kellemetlen ügy, ha nem védett előre a Pay.
Megelőzni úgy lehet ahogy írtam.


----------



## Melitta (2020 November 26)

Ma jelent meg, erdekessegkent

Így támogathatunk ügyeket a PayPal segítségével​
2020. 11. 26., _10:45_








A Generosity Network nevű szolgáltatásban különböző opciókat adhatunk meg, hogy milyen módon támogatnánk számunkra fontos ügyeket.

A *PayPal* elindította szolgáltatását, a *Generosity Networköt*, amelyen keresztül bárki adományozhat nagyobb összeget, de rendszeres támogatást is beállíthat – írja a Computerworld.
Bárki létrehozhat egy célt, amire gyűjteni szeretne: ez lehet jótékonysági gyűjtés, például egészségügyi beavatkozásra kért támogatás, vagy egy vállalkozás beindításához, életben tartásához szükséges összeg.
A maximálisan kérhető összeg 20 ezer dollár (6 millió forint), a kampány pedig 30 napig tarthat.
A szolgáltatás előnye, hogy közvetlenül összekapcsolható a PayPal fiókunkkal, így tranzakciós költségek nélkül tudunk adományozni a legnagyobb jótékonysági szervezeteknek.


----------



## Gagamail (2020 November 26)

deciso írta:


> Én nem bízom meg.
> Nem fontos mások mit mondanak de megbízhatónak mondják.
> Ha te se bízol meg ugyanazt az utat javaslom mint én teszek:
> A *Pay Pal elé* beépítettem egy biztonsági elő lépcsőt
> ...


Nem vagyok túl rajta, csak megnéztem, milyen adatokat kér, és kiléptem. Utána kérdeztem.


----------



## Gagamail (2020 November 27)

deciso írta:


> Mert van?
> Én is ugyanazt mondtam.De úgy: *"Használd mert működik, de védd magad"*
> Mi a fenét érsz vele ha csalás után a Pay intézi a nyomozást és rendőrséget.Onnan már mindenképp kellemetlen ügy, ha nem védett előre a Pay.
> Megelőzni úgy lehet ahogy írtam.


Köszönöm a tanácsot, utánanézek a banknál a virtuális kártyának, remélem, megoldja a gondom


----------



## jazminyom (2020 November 27)

Az a helyzet hogy nekem is egy nagy katyvasz az egész oldal, de érdekes módon csak a könyves részeknél, ahol az egymásra mászott betűk tengere miatt nyilvánvalóan letülteni sem tudok. Frissítettem a leírás szerint mivel XP-t használok, de az ebook és a romantikus könyvoldalak nem változtak. Sajnos használhatatlan. A kép ilyen és sem legörgetni, sem egyáltalán semmit nem tudok ezzel a két általam használt kedvenccel kezdeni.


Katica666 írta:


> Sziasztok! Nekem bizonyos oldalak ilyen nagyon furán néznek ki:
> Csatolás megtekintése 1761649


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 27)

Gagamail írta:


> Köszönöm a tanácsot, utánanézek a banknál a virtuális kártyának, remélem, megoldja a gondom


miert nem kulditek e-mail -ban ??? ez egy tobbeve ragyogoan mukodo penzkuldesi forma 
semmit sem kell megadnod csak elkuldod az e-mail cimere
a fogado pedig leveszi online bankolva 

gondolom mar eljutott oda is ez az egyszeru forma erdeklodj a bankodban


----------



## deciso (2020 November 28)

Gagamail írta:


> Köszönöm a tanácsot, utánanézek a banknál a virtuális kártyának, remélem, megoldja a gondom


Tedd érdeklődd meg mihez köti a saját bankod a net-kártyáját.
Azt a bevált mások által használt megoldásról győződj meg magad is.
Ki kell tapasztalni mind.
Kibic az sok van.
Még azt mondanám: A bank kártya mint fizetőeszköz sok év óta gyakorlat.
A netes pénz-kiegyenlítések eszköze.
A Virtuális kártya netes felületen egyenlően viselkedik a bank kártyával.
És mivel erre vannak jól felkészítve a felületek-
Maga a Pay is.
Ezért mint elterjed kártyával fizetési mód ez a gyakorlatias.
Általános a bankkártya (*vagy az azt szimuláló*) virtuális kártya.
Akár mondhatnám emulátor bankkártyának is.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 28)

Most külön köszönöm Goyónak hogy módosított az új szoftverrel bejött (a felhasználói oldalról kellemtelen) viselkedésén a programnak:
A lap aljára ugráskor.felkínál nagyon sok témát sok sorban.
Én nem az utolsó üzenetre ugrott mint ez előtt.
Most figyelem ismét szépen csinálja: utolsó üzenetre ugrik mert az a lap alja.
Nincs felkínált tolakodó hasonló témák.Ez nem mindegyik esetben van így de ha mégis van hasonló témát felkínálás nem győzök felfelé lapozni és ez nem jó.(kellemetlen)
Talán attól függ viselkedésen honnan érkeztem a témába?

Ez itt a mostani mi kellemetlen a visszább lapozás miatt:
A Hasonló témák túl hosszú sora miatt, nem az üzenetválaszoló ablak a legalsó!!
Az *"end"* pedig eddig odament


----------



## deciso (2020 November 29)

Az előzőhöz rövidebben:
A Hasonló témák felajánlás kikapcsolása


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 29)

goyo írta:


> *Felsorolnád azokat a FÓRUM funkciókat amelyek a 2007.-i állapotnál is voltak és most nincsenek*
> 
> 
> .


haaaat En azeee messzebb mennek mert ugye az alapok mint te is tudod NEM akkor kezdodtek !!
szoval ultel az asztalomnal eleget hogy tudjam a multat 

ezert talan javasolnam hogy ami mukodott lassan 18 eve es utananezve tudom most is tudna 
tan nem kene kiiktatni 
kerdes miert NEM mukodnek a mozgo emotiok es figurak amik ezeddig mukodtek 


tovabba a levelezesi rovat szerkesztoi reszet tan jolenne az eredetit ott hagyni mert ez keves es hianyos


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 November 30)

goyo írta:


> *Kedves CH Tagok, Látogatók,
> 
> "Alap állapotban" elindultunk. *
> 
> ...


Köszönjük!


----------



## Kanari_Jozsi (2020 December 7)

Először is köszönöm az érezhető gyorsulást, a flott működést!

Egy dolgot hiányolok: a rejtett linkeket, amik csak akkor tárultak föl, ha valaki előbb a Tetszik gombra nyom. A fórumon megosztók ennek segítségével követhették, mennyien töltötték le az általuk feltett anyagot, ami további aktív tartalommegosztásra sarkallta őket. Most csak annyi látszik a szabadon hozzáférhető linkek miatt, hogy hányan vették a fáradságot egy plusz klikkelésre. 

Jelenleg gombnyomásra nem is lehet létrehozni rejtett linket, a régi hozzászólásokban szereplő tagek meg sima szövegként látszanak. Íme:


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 December 7)

Kanari_Jozsi írta:


> Először is köszönöm az érezhető gyorsulást, a flott működést!
> 
> Egy dolgot hiányolok: a rejtett linkeket, amik csak akkor tárultak föl, ha valaki előbb a Tetszik gombra nyom. A fórumon megosztók ennek segítségével követhették, mennyien töltötték le az általuk feltett anyagot, ami további aktív tartalommegosztásra sarkallta őket. Most csak annyi látszik a szabadon hozzáférhető linkek miatt, hogy hányan vették a fáradságot egy plusz klikkelésre.
> 
> ...


*Mint az (összes) oldal tetején olvasható, még nincs befejezve az átállás. Ha odaér a webmester, be fogja állítani.*


----------



## csigafi (2020 December 9)

Nagyon jó lett az új felület szerintem nagyon kényelmes használni végre nem kell visszagőrgetni az oldal aljáról ha keresőt akarom használni.


----------



## deciso (2020 December 10)

csigafi írta:


> Nagyon jó lett az új felület szerintem nagyon kényelmes használni végre nem kell visszagőrgetni az oldal aljáról ha keresőt akarom használni.


Ez egy előny amit a keresőről írsz
De mindig lesz hátrány is.
Mégpedig, az üzenetíró ablak mivel régen is most is legalul van.
Ez természetes.Meg kellett nyomni az end gombot,akkor idtott a lap alján lévő üzenet író ablak részhez.
Ami a rossz lett: Most alatta megjelent a felkínált hasonló témák.
Azok száma miatt mélyebben alá viszi az end.
Most pont az a kellemetlen vissza kell görgetni a z üzenet író ablakig.
Vagyis hiába örültél* a nem kell görgetni* a keresés miatt.
Beújították a felkínált télmák miatt az ugyancsak görgetést.
Sose tartják be a megújítók az alapszabályt minden változtatás ugyanannyi új problémát hoz.
És ennél fogva a működőképes dolgok megtartása.Még legalább ugyanannyi időt és munkát kíván mint amit eddig rászántak.
Előre fel se képes mérni senki mi romlik el.Ha átalakítás történik. De számítson rá nincs vége sosem.


----------



## ebalint (2020 December 20)

Szép lett az oldal, és nagyon tetszik a hószállingózás, csak a fehér háttérben a hópihe nem érvényesül.


----------



## Gagamail (2020 December 20)

Nekem fekete hátterem van, azon jobban látszik, és tényleg csodaszép, éppen tegnap állapítottam meg én is.


----------



## macsek2 (2020 December 20)

ebalint írta:


> Szép lett az oldal, és nagyon tetszik a hószállingózás, csak a fehér háttérben a hópihe nem érvényesül.


Csatlakozom, szép lett, köszönjük!


----------



## ebalint (2020 December 21)

Gagamail írta:


> Nekem fekete hátterem van, azon jobban látszik, és tényleg csodaszép, éppen tegnap állapítottam meg én is.


Ez Windows beállítás, vagy a CH-nak van ilyen opciója?


----------



## Gagamail (2020 December 21)

ebalint írta:


> Ez Windows beállítás, vagy a CH-nak van ilyen opciója?


Igen, van - nekem is ajánlották.
A bejelentkező nevedre kattintva, ahol a "Kijelentkezés" is található, van egy "Beállítások" fül. Ott lehet sötétre állítani az alapértelmezett világost.


----------



## ebalint (2020 December 21)

Gagamail írta:


> Igen, van - nekem is ajánlották.
> A bejelentkező nevedre kattintva, ahol a "Kijelentkezés" is található, van egy "Beállítások" fül. Ott lehet sötétre állítani az alapértelmezett világost.


Köszönöm, megtaláltam, tényleg sokkal szebb így.


----------



## Melitta (2020 December 21)

A bal also sarokba tudod atvaltani vilagos vagy sotet alapon akarod hasznaln a Ch-t.


----------



## ebalint (2020 December 21)

Melitta írta:


> A bal also sarokba tudod atvaltani vilagos vagy sotet alapon akarod hasznaln a Ch-t.


Érdekes, nekem ez jobb felső ...


----------



## deciso (2020 December 21)

ebalint írta:


> Érdekes, nekem ez jobb felső ...


Sejtettem hogy bekavar azzal a bal alsóval-Ott csak az első lépés van a beállítások aztán ha azt megkattintották.Akkor már új oldal nyílikÉs igen ott a jobb felső, a szín.
De linkkel mindig egyszerűbb:


https://canadahun.com/fiok/preferences


----------



## deciso (2020 December 21)

Percenként dolgozza át a Goyo a szín átkapcsolást
Megjelent a jobb felső sarokban a keresés mellett is.És lent is.
Épp csak egyik se kell nekem hogy sötétre váltsak mert nem látom jól a sötétet.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 December 21)

ebalint írta:


> Ez Windows beállítás, vagy a CH-nak van ilyen opciója?


*Ezt mindig a felhasználói program tartalmazza, bár a Win alapbeállításaiban is lehet fehér tintaszínt állítani, de nem mindig marad meg a sötét háttér.*


deciso írta:


> Percenként dolgozza át a Goyo a szín átkapcsolást
> Megjelent a jobb felső sarokban a keresés mellett is.És lent is.
> Épp csak egyik se kell nekem hogy sötétre váltsak mert nem látom jól a sötétet.


Nekem hetek óta ott van fent jobbra az izzó...


----------



## Batta Katalin (2020 December 22)

Sziasztok! szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit, és köszönöm , hogy itt lehetek. Igazából a Lovári nyelv után kereskedtem, és találtam ide. A szótárból 2008-ast javasolnak itt pedig 2000-es kiadásút látok. Mi a különbség? Változtak a


----------



## gessica (2020 December 24)

Molto bella. Grazie per il tuo lavoro.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 December 24)

gessica írta:


> Molto bella. Grazie per il tuo lavoro.


Restiamo in attesa della vostra risposta. Non sappiamo nemmeno l'italiano.


----------



## gessica (2020 December 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Restiamo in attesa della vostra risposta. Non sappiamo nemmeno l'italiano.


thanks for your work


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 December 28)

gessica írta:


> thanks for your work


It is a little bit better. We speak a little in English.


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 7)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok,


Goyo
gondom van az új program szövegszerkesztő részével.
Miként lehet célzottan szerkeszteni (fejlett változatban) a általam nem akart felsorolást.
Nem BB kódban, minek átváltása egyénként is nehézkes sőt úgy ragad

Példa következik ezt a felsorolást először nem én tettem:

bármi
enterre folytatja
formázás eltávolításakor se áll le


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 13)

Az előzőre senkitől nincs válasz?Főleg a programozótól


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 Január 13)

deciso írta:


> Az előzőre senkitől nincs válasz?Főleg a programozótól


Ha goyo erre jár, majd biztos elolvassa.
Amig fentről nem tűnik el a "megújult, de van még..." sor, addig nem végleges a CH kialakítása.


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ha goyo erre jár, majd biztos elolvassa.
> Amíg fentről nem tűnik el a "megújult, de van még..." sor, addig nem végleges a CH kialakítása.


Nem tudom mit mondasz nem látom: "megújult, de van még..."
Mellékesen soha nincs kész teljesen semmi.(főleg házépítő tudja)
Az üzenetszerkesztési felület fontosabb mint bármilyen csicsa hópehely(nem?)
Mert funkcionalitás


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 Január 13)

deciso írta:


> Nem tudom mit mondasz nem látom: "megújult, de van még..."


Ott van minden oldal tetején:
A CanadaHun sikeresen megújult, de van még tennivaló, *részletek itt*.


deciso írta:


> Mellékesen soha nincs kész teljesen semmi.(főleg házépítő tudja)
> Az üzenetszerkesztési felület fontosabb mint bármilyen csicsa hópehely(nem?)
> Mert funkcionalitás


Tekintve, hogy egy árva kanyi fillér sincs fejlesztésre, mindegy, hogy mennyire fontos. Azt használ(hat)juk, ami van és működik.


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 14)

FLAMINGO írta:


> és működik.


az a válasz gyenge



goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok,



gondom van az új program szövegszerkesztő részével.*Mert nem működik a fejlett verzió*
Miként lehet célzottan szerkeszteni (fejlett változatban) a általam nem akart felsorolást.
Nem BB kódban, minek átváltása egyénként is nehézkes sőt úgy ragad

Példa következik ezt a felsorolást először nem én tettem:

bármi
enterre folytatja
formázás eltávolításakor se áll le


----------



## irren (2021 Január 15)

De hová lettek a képek?


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

deciso írta:


> Miként lehet célzottan szerkeszteni (fejlett változatban) a általam nem akart felsorolást.
> Nem BB kódban, minek átváltása egyénként is nehézkes sőt úgy ragad
> 
> Példa következik ezt a felsorolást először nem én tettem:
> ...


Én úgy oldom meg, hogy a felsorolás elejére viszem a kurzort és nyomok egy backspace billentyűt, ekkor a felsorolás megszűnik az adott szó előtt. Vagy úgy is lehet, hogy nem fejlett változatban szúrom be a felsorolást és amikor fejlett változatra váltok eltűnik a felsorolás. Kényelmetlennek nem mondanám csak addig bosszantja az embert, amíg rá nem jön a nyitjára. Próbáljátok ki.


----------



## deciso (2021 Január 16)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> Én úgy oldom meg, hogy a felsorolás elejére viszem a kurzort és nyomok egy backspace billentyűt, ekkor a felsorolás megszűnik az adott szó előtt. Vagy úgy is lehet, hogy nem fejlett változatban szúrom be a felsorolást és amikor fejlett változatra váltok eltűnik a felsorolás. Kényelmetlennek nem mondanám csak addig bosszantja az embert, amíg rá nem jön a nyitjára. Próbáljátok ki.


Alapvetőleg más a valami nem jó.Állapothoz közelítésünk.
Én: ami rossz azt meg kell csinálni.
Persze léteznek hibát más módon áthidaló pót-megoldások
Azokat mind tudom miket mondtál.
Ha van tökéletes arra kell törekedni.
A tökéletes pedig a fejlett szerkesztős verzió amikor van ki és bekapcsoló.
Ennél alább nem adom.És Meg is lehet csinálni.
Épp csak nem mozdul rá senki.
A jó-szándékod köszönöm.
De maximalistának az nem jó. Hisz nem egyedi problémát kikerülő foldott megoldás kell hanem az amit már tökéletesként megismertünk.
Ez az én bajom marad
És mint hiba jelentést továbbra is tartom.
Tudtam mikor hozzányúltak behoznak vele több újabb problémát.Kijavították a keresőt és bejött több.Ez mindig és mindennel így van. Erre csak egy gyógy ír van.Számítani kell rá hogy még 5-6 szor annyi időt kell rá állítgatással tölteni mint amennyi a fő munka volt.
És nem leheverni hogy jaj de jó kész.Vagy nem baszogatni azt mi működik.(eltűntek dolgok mint mondják)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 Január 18)

Na akkor még egyszer és részemről utoljára:
A szerverbeállításokat (beleértve a jogosultságokat is) csak adminjoggal lehet állítani/módosítani.
Admin joga Goyonak és Melittának van.
Goyo még egy tucat másik szervert is üzemeltet (mert nyilván abból él). A CH-t (gondolom hozzám és moditársaimhoz hasonlóan) érzelmi okokból jobbára vatikáni valutáért menedzseli.
Ez viszont azt is jelenti, hogy nem a CH áll a prioritások elején.
Tehát amikor ráér, akkor finomítja/állítgatja.
Miekőtt bárki is megkérdezné, hogy Melitta miért nem végzi ugyanezt vagy miért nem kap más is admin jogot, hogy "buherálhasson", jelzem, hogy ez egyrészt szakértelmet kíván másrészt jelentős időt is. 
Melitta híjján van mindkettőnek, tehát kellene vki "friss hús". Azonban, mint írtam ez szakértelmet és időt kíván. 
Ha létezne is még egy olyan szaki, aki puszira adná az idejét és a tudását, még mindig ott lenne a probléma, hogy tudna-e ugyanolyan gondolatsor mentén haladni mint Goyo eddig és tudna-e vele együttműködni.
Attól tartok nem. Mert, ha valakinek szaktudása és gyakorlata is van, annak van kialakult mentalitása is. És, hogy az megegyezzen egy hozzá hasonló másik szakiéval, annak kb. annyi a valószínűsége, mint annak, hogy a DNS-ük is megegyezik.
Tehát két dolgot lehet tenni: türelemmel várni és - elfogadva a korlátokat - csökkentett módban használni a CH-t, avagy búcsút inteni és itthagyni a CH-t.
Illetve van még egy harmadik mód, de annak is kb annyi az esélye, mint az előbb említett DNS egyezésnek. Ez pedig az lenne, ha a tagok ontanák a pénzt a CH-ba, amiből hivatalosan meg tudnánk bízni egy szerver üzemeltető céget.
Mivel azonban a vas 500 USD-s havi díja sem jön mindig össze...
Szóval, lehet panaszkodni, jelezni hibákat, de elegendő egyszer, mert az erőforrások szűkös volta miatt nem csupán a "nagyfőnök malmai" őrölnek lassan.


----------

